# Final Spec time - opinions on colours please



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, as April approaches its time for the final spec on my M3. Im definately going for Alpine White and definately putting some aftermarket quality black split rims as per this pic (maybe these wheels, maybe some others, not decided yet).










Just not sure on the leather to go for. All the Individual options I was told I could have turn out to be unavailable so Im selecting from the standard ones. I dont like the Fox Red as its too pastelly and the beige is a none starter so its between these two (one of the silver leathers is extended).

Which would you go for on a white car? I'm leaning towards black to go for a black and white theme throughout (black and red throughout has worked well on my TT) but am a little concerned the interior might need a lift with the silver leather.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As much as I like Black and White the third option looks best to me.Second one is a bit dark.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Personally I'd go for the black interior.

In reality the interior isn't anywhere near as dark as portrayed in the photos as you can easily see into the footwells, etc. I had a black interior on my old M3 and it was absolutely fine.

Why not just go to the dealership and actually look at a car with a full black interior - they'll definitely have a real example you can look at!

Simon.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Black. The BMW grey interiors are a bit wishy-washy IMO.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

if you have a look at the E46 interiors the grey looks a bit crap compared to black, so i'd go for the black interior.
not tempted with red.......? i saw that combo the other day and it looked wicked


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Black. The BMW grey interiors are a bit wishy-washy IMO.


I concur.  Black all the way.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Black Leather (without bulges)

The White Paint is a good choice :wink:


----------



## AlexC (Jan 9, 2006)

Black.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah I think I prefer black. Thanks everyone, kind of confirmed my own thoughts there.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmmm black for me too.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Black you C*#k" :wink: :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't the do the 2 tone leather, I have black and lemon yellow, which means the seats and leather on the door cards is yellow, and all the trim and carpets are black, nice combo on a black car.. With you on the BMW grey interior, looks pants, so does the beige, especially when everything in one colour..


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Black


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Alpine White
Black Leather
Carbon Leather Trim
19s 8)


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Forgot to say Leg if you check out the Jerez Black thread on M3post.com there are pics of one in NZ with this exact spec of interior 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

What happened to the red interior mate


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Well had a good look around a white 335i convertible in Wakefield today, and it had a red interior. IMHO it didn't look good at all, it just didn't suit it - the red leather on the 335 is brighter/redder (Coral Red?) that the Fox Red that the ///M gets as well, so I reckon Fox Red would look really washed out on a white M3.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Actually, you've probably already seen this or had a call about it, but Scotthall are advertising this one too, so you can see what it's like in the flesh.

Model:M3 Coupe
Price:Â£55,990
Mileage:1,456
Transmission:Manual
Fueletrol
Exterior colour:Alpine White
Interior:Leather Novillo Black
Date of registration:October 2007
RegistrationY35107


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

BM's grey always looks a bit dull :? ... defo black.... I had Imola Red in my E46 M3 I loved it, but many thought it a bit 'pimpy' I know this is not on your list, but was only going to make a point that I like interiors other than black, it lifts an interior IMO still not thinking grey, but not sure what your other options are?? altough white and red would turn heads :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Well i'd say Silver and Black. But then i'm biased. Stunning motor tho...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

55JWB said:


> BM's grey always looks a bit dull :? ... defo black.... I had Imola Red in my E46 M3 I loved it, but many thought it a bit 'pimpy' I know this is not on your list, but was only going to make a point that I like interiors other than black, it lifts an interior IMO still not thinking grey, but not sure what your other options are?? altough white and red would turn heads :wink:


Yep you can't get Imola which is really nice and bright too, this is an M3 demo car, it's quite hard to get a good photo of the colour but Fox Red is more like terracotta


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

That with white would be the poodle's parts :wink:


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

without a doubt red or even lemon

i love the meon leather I have


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lemon looks good but is an arse to keep clean!

And not sure it would look great with a white exterior.

May want to consider going for a lighter colour roof to lift the interior otherwise may make it feel smaller.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Agreed Lemon is really nice, but not in White surely.

Simple Black and White 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Gotta be a red from me.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Leg - Seen Autocar today?

They have a White M3 on test.............


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Lemon with white would be a bit "Miami Vice" for my liking - but you can't get it anyway, so it doesn't matter.

Still waiting for my Autocar to be delivered - no doubt get it a week late :roll: Did you buy it FFF? Test results any good?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No, not seen Autocar, I'll pick it up tomorrow. Thanks.

Sent my final spec into the dealer now. Went for black leather in the end. Black and White just seemed to be right, especially with black split rim wheels.

Got the house sorted (and the garages  ) after 5 months of house moving hell...










Now I'm looking for a cheap 4x4 so that is the next decision to make. One of the following just for runs to the tip and to save the M3 from bad weather, overnighters at the train station and shopping car parks etc. Not to mention that we are now living in the middle of nowhere and its a bit rural to say the least. Cant borrow the wife's cos that means she gets the M3 and that aint happening, ever. 

Grand Vitara
Quashqai
Cherokee
Patriot
Caliber
C Crosser

I have no experience of this kind of car so any recommendations would be welcome. I was leaning towards a pickup but t'wife hates them so thats out. TT is definately going now, I just wont use it when I have the M3 to drive and whilst I could keep it as the bad weather car it's too impractical to make any sense. Plus, I couldnt bring myself to let it go after looking after it as I have (it's shiny again now ;-) )


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> Grand Vitara
> Quashqai
> Cherokee
> Patriot
> ...


I wouldn't go anywhere near any of the American stuff.

The Toyota Rav-4 would be on my list.

I believe VW are also launching the 'Tiguan' small off-roader soon.

BTW, like the house. Looks like you've got almost as much garage space as you have for living. :lol:
.
.
.

[edit] According to Auto Express the Tiguan will be launched in February.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you going to sell the MK1 on this forum LEG?
If so......i will get a new friend to "play" with :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Are you going to sell the MK1 on this forum LEG?
> If so......i will get a new friend to "play" with :wink:


Yup, got 3 people interested already.



The Silver Surfer said:


> I believe VW are also launching the 'Tiguan' small off-roader soon.
> 
> BTW, like the house. Looks like you've got almost as much garage space as you have for living. :lol:


I'll take a look at that, thanks.

Yeah the garage is nearly as big as the family room and lounge together but you have to have your priorities eh. :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

No Defender on your list?

Kudos and style, great fun to drive and just the job for the tip runs.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> One of the following just for runs to the tip and to save the M3 from bad weather, overnighters at the train station and shopping car parks etc.


RAILWAY STATION FFS :evil: :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Honda CR-V as the runaround?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Disco is too expensive, Im paying cash for the M so Im going to lease the 4x4 and Ive set a lease budget of Â£2500 a year, those all come under that. Its onny for knocking about in. CRV is more too. Shame cos they are really nice but after forking out for the M3 after setting an original budget of Â£40K for that on this one, I have to stick to budget or my balls are in the firing line. I have been told 'do NOT come home with an RRS or a Q7!' under pain of well, extreme pain.

For Mr GNER (by the way your records with your HR Department are on our software Wallsendmag! You started using a new Self Serve .Net HR system yet?) I'll be catching the train from Church Fenton to Leeds to Kings Cross, damned if I'm leaving the M outside at Church fenton overnight!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> One of the following just for runs to the tip and to save the M3 from bad weather, overnighters at the train station and shopping car parks etc.


Are you gonna seal the M3? Serious bussines :lol: 
What's next? LEG who's visiting a UK-TT meeting on a bicycle?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> For Mr GNER (by the way your records with your HR Department are on our software Wallsendmag! You started using a new Self Serve .Net HR system yet?) I'll be catching the train from Church Fenton to Leeds to Kings Cross, damned if I'm leaving the M outside at Church fenton overnight!


Keep up that man its National Express now :roll: wouldn't it be better to take the train to York then London?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > For Mr GNER (by the way your records with your HR Department are on our software Wallsendmag! You started using a new Self Serve .Net HR system yet?) I'll be catching the train from Church Fenton to Leeds to Kings Cross, damned if I'm leaving the M outside at Church fenton overnight!
> ...


Tell me about it, your new HR Director has given us the thumbs up so the contract continues!

Yeah, probably better into York actually, old habits die hard I guess.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > One of the following just for runs to the tip and to save the M3 from bad weather, overnighters at the train station and shopping car parks etc.
> ...


Lost me Rob, could you translate from gibberish into well, any language would do to be honest. :?

When you say 'seal the M3' do you mean some sort of paint protection? Im having it Swisvaxxed if thats what you mean. Im not going for the dealer stuff, I understand its crap and overpriced.

I do have a new mountain bike that my lads bought me for Christmas.

One of these...noteteh colours that might match another new toy im getting :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> One of the following just for runs to the tip and *to save the M3 *from bad weather, overnighters at the train station and shopping car parks etc.


Are you going to seal the car i said 
I ment vacuum-sealed ....










Why safe a car? For the next owner?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > One of the following just for runs to the tip and *to save the M3 *from bad weather, overnighters at the train station and shopping car parks etc.
> ...


You can't vacuum a seal, thats just plain cruel. Not to mention the fact that it would have to be a bloody big vacuum. Is it a Dyson because one of those Henry vacs wouldnt cut it in my opinion? Well maybe if it was a baby seal. In that case though surely a brush and pan is sufficient and more practical. I mean lets face it, you dont see many power sockets in the North Pole now do you (do Igloo's have power sockets?)? How would you plug the vac in? I guess a generator but it seems a lot of effort to go to just to be cruel to seals. The Canadians just whack em on the noggin with a stick. Messier but more efficient.

Personally I think I'll stick with the idea of having a runabout so I dont have to leave the M3 outside at the train station overnight when I'm away on business. Damned thieves would still have a go even if we vacuumed a seal up to lure polar bears to the area to protect it. Then again, if the vacuum can clear up seals I could clean the road of mud with it in winter I expect, what do you think?

Come to think of it, even if the bears came to get the seal (assuming they can get a flight or even passage on a ship which I seriously doubt), how do you train them to protect a car? I mean, its not like you can shout 'Sit' and expect the bear to comply now is it? They can be a bit on the independent side your average Polar bear. It's not that they are fundamentaly against authority its just not in their nature to take orders. Within their own species they observe strict structure and authority I read once, I'm just not convinced they recognise the general structure of your typical car park security firm. What a result if it was possible, Alsations would be made redundant across the globe, who would break into a car (or a building for that matter) with a f*cking great white bear with teeth like carving knives in it? Not me, no matter how bloody cuddly it looked.

I've googled 'Seal Vacuum' and found nothing and as for 'Polar Bear Security' all I found was a page on how to keep yourself safe from Polar bears in the North Pole which, whilst riveting, didnt shed any light on your proposal to be fair. I think that the general essence of your idea is good but the devil is in the detail.

Thanks.

Rich

PS. What is the meaning of the picture with the guy messing with plastic please?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I saw a program on television abouth a sjeik in Dubai, who 'vacuum-sealed" his car, so he could keep them safe for many year's.
It came to my mind, at the same moment when i was reading your post, that you want to safe the M3 as much as possible.

p.s. The guy on the pic is sealing his "Order-paper" from his M3....i found that pic on the M3-forum


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I saw a program on television abouth a sjeik in Dubai, who 'vacuum-sealed" his car, so he could keep them safe for many year's.
> It came to my mind, at the same moment when i was reading your post, that you want to safe the M3 as much as possible.
> 
> p.s. The guy on the pic is sealing his "Order-paper" from his M3....i found that pic on the M3-forum


How did he get in it?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg, you alway's liked the BBS wheels, what abouth these:


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Saw my first E92 M3 in the flesh last night - they'll be pretty rare in Ireland I'm guessing. It was parked outside a neighbours house - didn't get a good look as I was driving out but in White it look amazing with the contrast from the chrome and black bits 8) Definitely one of the best colours 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg, you alway's liked the BBS wheels, what abouth these:


Nah, my CHs really suit the TT and thats why I liked the CH, not the BBS range. The M3 needs harder looking wheels with a sharper design. Want black split rims anyway.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

White car/Red leathers, dont back out now Rich


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah white car with red leather.
Golden Rolex with diamonds and a big golden cross on your hairy cheast.

Don't forget the good looking chick on the passenger-saet, otherwise the "trick" won't work.
Maybe you can hire a girl for the sunday's, just for showing off

Hell yeah, Richard who said you where old. You're second new live has begon. That car is worth every penny, no shrink could do the same for those few pounds.

:lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> White car/Red leathers, dont back out now Rich


Final spec went already with black leather.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> yeah white car with red leather.
> Golden Rolex with diamonds and a big golden cross on your hairy cheast.
> 
> Don't forget the good looking chick on the passenger-saet, otherwise the "trick" won't work.
> ...


Can anyone translate this gibberish please?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I can:

You're in a midlife-crise :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I can:
> 
> You're in a midlife-crise :lol:


Rather be in a midlife crise than in Holland. Does everyone still hide when people shout 'Panzer'?

WTF *IS *a Crise anyway?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Midlife-crise is when a men starts to understand, that the woman don't notice him anymore. 
That's the moment they decide to buy a sporty car in a flashy white colour, with red leather.
This car will give him the feeling he's young again. Mostly after one or two year's this effect will be gone together with the wive and kid's.

Hate to say it, but a lot of those guy's keep chasing their youth, and can't except the fact that they are getting old, fat and ugly.

The sunny side to this problem is, you can alway's kill yourselve.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Midlife-crise is when a men starts to understand, that the woman don't notice him anymore.
> * That's the moment they decide to buy a sporty car in a flashy white colour, with red leather.*
> This car will give him the feeling he's young again. Mostly after one or two year's this effect will be gone together with the wive and kid's.
> 
> Hate to say it, but a lot of those guy's keep chasing their youth, and can't except the fact that they are getting old, fat and ugly.


Good job Leg hasn't ordered that then :lol:



Rebel said:


> The sunny side to this problem is, you can alway's kill yourselve.


Yes YOU could


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Jingle-Bell,

*Smart clip phone holder mount with TT phone holder ....... TT Coathangerin........Grille with custom Quattro badge *

ROFL almost felt down to the floor after reading your impressive signature :lol: :lol:

p.s. off-topic, which cleaning product do you use for your Smart clip phone holder mount with TT phone holder ? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just seen a new white M3 with red leather and 19s awaiting customer collection at Dick Lovett Bristol.

It looked the dogs' danglies. 8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Leg said:


> Final spec went already with black leather.


u flopped it.... :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Midlife-crise is when a men starts to understand, that the woman don't notice him anymore.


No it isnt. No such thing as a crise. What the hell are you on about you **** plugging lunatic?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Final spec went already with black leather.
> ...


Nope, the red is terracotta and looks awful in person, especially when you dont look through the glass and see it face on. Red and black theme on the TT and this time black and white theme on the M. 1st job, some quality black split rims!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Fair enough, we'll have a race when you get yours 8) You'll be suprised  Hamman rims are lovely 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Fair enough, we'll have a race when you get yours 8) You'll be suprised  Hamman rims are lovely 8)


7500 euros for the ones I wanted though with tyres. Bit pricey.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

To be fair, I would hide if there was a panzer coming.

I think you should stick to poking run at Rebel's puerile nonsense. There is enough material to go at there without invoking national stereotypes.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Carlos said:


> To be fair, I would hide if there was a panzer coming.
> 
> I think you should stick to poking run at Rebel's puerile nonsense. There is enough material to go at there without invoking national stereotypes.


If I was to listen to advice like that how on Earth would I get my attitude ready for driving a BMW eh? Bloody Southerners. Orange flashing light? What is it? No idea.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oy I'm a Stockport boy! (who drives a BMW. Ok, it is a diesel)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Oy I'm a Stockport boy! (who drives a BMW. Ok, it is a diesel)


Exactly southerner :!: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Oy I'm a Stockport boy! (who drives a BMW. Ok, it is a diesel)
> ...


I wondered when the Scottish contingent would pipe up with something like that. Haven't ye got a sporran to fiddle with or summat.

Oh. Damn.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Oy I'm a Stockport boy! (who drives a BMW. Ok, it is a diesel)


Lol, you declare Peterborough as location you're a Southerner. ;-)

I'm not saying I havent always been arrogant and ignorant but as Ill soon be an M3 driver I do realise I need to take it to another level. Its hard work, well actually it isnt, it comes quite naturally.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

White cars are gay.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Carlos said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Wrong side of the wall sorry :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> White cars are gay.


Range Rover Sports are really macho and cool and not in the least **** erotic and tacky.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Carlos said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Way to go on the regionalism. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > White cars are gay.
> ...


In white, no. What is?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Who would drive a white car eh? I'm with Tim on this one, people buying white cars are just attention seeking pooftas. The macho RRS balances it out for him whereas I'm left feeling mildly camp. Especially as I'm seriously considering a new Fiat 500 Sport in white as a knockabout, I'll have to go and buy a tractor or something to balance that one out. Maybe a Hummer?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Leg said:


> 7500 euros for the ones I wanted though with tyres. Bit pricey.


 :?


----------

